# My first kids!



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry for not having a vid of them actually coming out because I took those on my camera to show my Ag advisor. Two beautiful boys. Healthy too, everything we prayed for! . Will post pics in a sec!


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

You know what, give me a second and I'll load the pics from my camera to the computer. I'll have pics up by the end if the day, I promise! Two tri bucklings


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Mollylue..you are NOT making me wait all day..get your heiny back here and post more pics hehe..
Look at that precious baby..aww give him some snuggles from his auntie JaLyn hehe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhhhh , awwwww, he's sooooo cute !!!!
:hug:


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Alrighty!*

Okay, hopefully THIS download works! :kidblue::kidblue:
AND she decided to birth at 10:40 pm in tornado weather! lol I know changes in barometric pressure and all can bring on labor but I was like, really?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The one picture worked but the second time didn't work.

Congrats! :kidblue:


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Crud*

Crud, how do I post a video?


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

http://s1310.beta.photobucket.com/user/mollylue9/media/375.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0 This one actually works, just click the link thingy! So cute!










http://tivohd1310.photobucket.com/albums/s649/mollylue9/Kip and Tuck/372.jpg?t=1355239179

http://pbr1310.photobucket.com/albums/s649/mollylue9/Kip and Tuck/376.jpg?t=1355239339

http://pbr1310.photobucket.com/albums/s649/mollylue9/Kip and Tuck/374.jpg?t=1355239339

http://pbr1310.photobucket.com/albums/s649/mollylue9/Kip and Tuck/371.jpg?t=1355239190

http://pbr1310.photobucket.com/albums/s649/mollylue9/Kip and Tuck/373.jpg?t=1355239339


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I see one picture of a really adorable baby boy


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I see one picture of a really adorable baby boy


TWO really adorable baby boys. Twins!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ADORABLE  Congrats , they are precious !!
How is momma doing ?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

AWW they are sooo stinkin cute!!!


----------



## marilyn (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations!! Adorable !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> ADORABLE  Congrats , they are precious !!
> How is momma doing ?


Momma is amazing! I had been worried that she might be a little rough with them but from the moment the first one (Tuck) came out, she has been loving and gentle and cautious but not overly-protective. She lost wieght, naturally, but not anywhere so much as to where it's dangerous to her. I swear, if one of the kids even remotely bleats she runs over to him and lets them nurse or licks them. It's also really cute when they'll be standing next to her and she uses her chin to pull them closer to her.:angelgoat::grouphug::lovey:


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Also*

woops


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

So precious, glad all went well!


----------

